# Dwarf Gourami with Injury? Infection?



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

So a couple of weeks or so ago I found this long thing seemingly attached to his face. Well, the very next morning it was gona and in its place is a sore of some kind that actually had appeared as though it had a hole in the center of it. It had been remaining the same for the past week and a half until this afternoon when I observed him it seemed as though it had gotten larger and was moving further across the front of his face. It doesn't seem as deep but like I said, it has gotten larger. It is about the color of his skin, although the edges are more pinkish.

I have attached a picture. A few days ago I added StressCoat in hopes that it may help him to repair his scales and skin there, so I don't know if that has anything to do with the change.

Help please. Other than that, he appears to be acting alright and is eating just fine. And also, the other problem is that I have is that I don't have a quarentine tank set up. Any suggestions? I really want to heal him up.

I have attached the best picture that I could get of the area.


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

I really need help with this because it keeps spreading.

No one has ever had this type of problem?

I don't want to have to euthanize my fish.

PH - 7.5
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - not sure
Ammonia - 0

Other fish in the tank:
3 Zebra Danio, 3 Serpae Tetra, 3 Glass Catfish, 2 other Platy, & 1 Powder Blue Gourami

Water temperature is 79


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It looks like hole in the head. Improve water quality asap. I'm not sure what the fish forum recommends for medications. But I think jungle makes a med for HITH. Good luck.


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

I lost him today. :-(

Still not sure what it was.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

brittanyb157 said:


> I lost him today. :-(
> 
> Still not sure what it was.


Sorry to hear... It was hole in the head. How often do you change the water? how big is the tank and how many fish live in it?


----------



## brittanyb157 (Jul 31, 2008)

I slacked for a little while, and that's when I got this problem...and the problem with my platy...so I've gone back to when I had no trouble and changing my water once a week.

Other fish in the tank:
3 Zebra Danio, 3 Serpae Tetra, 3 Glass Catfish, 3 Platy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah HITH is caused by really bad water quality. So just keep up the water changes and you should have no problems.


----------

